# Acc.weather widget



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Is there anyway the get the acc. Weather widget to work with other launchers besides tw
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd like to know this too. I just installed Nova for my wife, and the first thing she did was complain about not having her weather widget.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

No, it uses TW framework. Same thing applies to HTC Sense widgets in other launchers other than Rosie.


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks for response cuz i really like the widget but it doesnt work wit apex


----------

